# After neuter care - how many days in the cone?



## SunCzarina

Otto had his operation last thursday. He's been running and playing like normal since Monday (when I stopped giving him ACE). 

How many days should I keep him in the cone? I'm not sure I can stand it anymore - he uses the thing as a weapon! Yesterday he knocked my 4 year old down the cellar stairs - which thank the gods I have the floor heavily padded and he's okay. 

Otto keeps crashing it into my legs, to the point I grab for the cone when I hear his dog tags near me. The kids haven't had such luck catching it - I know he does it on purpose too becuase he knocked Miss Jackie over once, she cried and he's very careful with the cone around her now. Oh he's getting MOrgan with it too, she's not happy but she's not letting him go first either.


----------



## littledmc17

oh Jenn you poor things!
call the Vet its been a week now I think he should be ok


----------



## SunCzarina

Vet's wife said 'It's your responsiblitity to keep him from licking those stitches for 2 weeks' I don't want him to tear it open but he seems pretty well healed. I dunno. So frustrated wtih the cone and everything else that's not moving fast enough around here!


----------



## aubie

I don't think I've ever seen a neutered dog wear a cone for two weeks! But pretty much all I've had is females, Dunc was fixed when we got him. I think it would be okay though.


----------



## pupresq

Yeah, we rarely use a cone at all for neuters (or spays either, for that matter). I find they stress the dogs - and yes, definitely dangerous for bystanders. Is he having a major issue with messing with the incision? If he was my dog, after a week, I'd feel comfortable removing the cone and just keeping an eye on him. If he fools with it a lot you can always put it back on again.


----------



## AK GSD

We gave up on using the cone thing years ago because of the frustration it caused the dogs. Boss was just neuered in February and we went directly to the 2 T shirt method. A bit inconvenient having to undress him to take him out to pee/poop but he did not mind. We just used a happy voice telling him that he had to put his pajama's on so he thought it was a good thing. We did only do this for one week and then turned him loose naked again.


----------



## Crabtree

Turned him loose naked. That's cute!

When I got Loki the shelter had him taken to the vet the day before and he was nuetered. He didn't have a cone or any stiches that I could see.
He seemed fine, in fact he didn't seem to miss anything either.
I wonder sometimes if he was already nuetered and they just threw in the extra charge.
Would they do that?


----------



## Zisso

I din't know why...maybe they forgot, but Zisso never got sent home with a cone. He did fine without it..I corrected him for licking his stitches a few times but that was it. So I would say you should be fine to let him out of the dang contraption


----------

